# Petit carré blanc,point rouge barré d'une croix blanche...image cachée



## kemp (20 Janvier 2003)

Bonjour, 
"Un carré blanc avec un point rouge barré d'une croix blanche" s'affiche sur certaine pages web. Ce sigle me semble caché des images.
Je recherche désespéremant les réponses à cette question, mais on me renvoi vers Netcafé que je ne trouve pas. Recherches approfondie etc. ne me donne aucun résultat ne sachant pas ce que je dois chercher.
Pouvez-vous m'aider?

(Mac G4 /internet Explorer 5/Classic)


----------



## minime (20 Janvier 2003)

Je ne me rappelle plus trop des détails de IE 5 sur OS 9, mais il doit s'agir de l'icone représentant une image absente du serveur. Donc tu n'y peux rien, à moins d'écrire au webmestre.

Bien sûr les différents navigateurs utilisent leur propre icone, en voila quelques-unes. Les deux premières viennent de Netscape, les deux autre d'Explorer (sur PC ?):


----------



## Amok (21 Janvier 2003)

Tu peux également essayer de forcer le chargement de l'image en cliquant sur son emplacement et simultanément sur ctrl &gt; charger l'image. Mais comme l'indique MiniMe, si celle-ci est absente du serveur, point de salut!

Si le problème est récurent, vas voir dans tes préférences, au cas où l'option "afficher les images avec la page" se soit décochée suite à une manip involontaire...


----------



## kemp (28 Janvier 2003)

Grand merçi pour vos réponses rapides.
(Le problême provient donc des expéditeurs)


----------

